# Pictures of a blue sport



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

I've never seen even any pictures of this car, until now....
This one was undergoing a restoration.
The full story (in French) can be found here.
http://www.audipassion.com/uni...x.php
Looks like they restored the car, and it's, or was sitting in a cafe after they finished the restoration.
Article written by a fellow S6+ owner.


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

I've only seen a few genuine Sport Quattro's. They really are mouth watering. Great pics


----------

